# Car hit in a car park



## Paul04 (Jul 26, 2013)

Long story short the Wife was sitting in the car in a car park and some has scraped the side of it. They have exchange details and I need to contact the insurance company. I haven’t seen the damage yet some can’t comment on fixing it myself. If I claim against their insurance will it affect my premiering next year?
Cheers
Paul


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

Non fault claim , Hit by a third party 

Shouldn't do , But I wouldn't be surprised


----------



## boysiehall (Mar 25, 2013)

They say it won't but it counts as a claim, I phoned and enquired about damage to work van, which I ended up paying myself without getting insurance involved, on renewal it said I had a claim. Beware of insurance companies


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

As soon as you even enquire about a claim it gets logged and recorded whether it be a fault or non fault or even if you don't follow through and go private. * If you phone up to enquire what are the consequences, do so anonymously.*


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

boysiehall said:


> They say it won't but it counts as a claim, I phoned and enquired about damage to work van, which I ended up paying myself without getting insurance involved, on renewal it said I had a claim. Beware of insurance companies


Learnt this myself the hard way with house insurance!


----------



## jackssc (Oct 14, 2014)

This happened to me. Someone hit me in a car park then tried to blame me saying i was too close to them even though i was stationary. Went through insurance cause the guy was being a d*ck about it even though i didnt want to. 

Cause he wasnt willing to accept the blame, it would go down as "bump for bump" and i would lose my NCB regardless of it not being my fault. Annoying when the one witness that watched and said she would testify later backed out and denied all knowledge

Anyway, this went on for a month or so and he must have realised it was his fault and because he never put in a claim against me and i didnt put in one against him. The case was closed and everything was back to normal. 

Still goes down as a notification on my insurance and that bumps the price. Absolute p*sstake


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Yes it will hit your insurance as well as the party at fault. 

If the damage isn't too bad it would be best to try and sort a cash deal out with the guy.


----------



## m4rkymark (Aug 17, 2014)

just phone the other persons insurance and say this person hit my car and has admitted fault what do we need to do to get my car fixed - you don't need to get your insurance company involved - the last 2 incidents we have been involved in we haven't went near our insurance because the other person admitted fault. even though our insurance company know about it this has not affected our NCB.


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

if your anon fault claim it will still have an affect as because you have been involved in a an accident the your more likely to be again apparently. like you my car was parked came out someone had reversed into the side of it and drove off i knew who it was so waited for em to get back


----------



## Paul04 (Jul 26, 2013)

m4rkymark said:


> just phone the other persons insurance and say this person hit my car and has admitted fault what do we need to do to get my car fixed - you don't need to get your insurance company involved - the last 2 incidents we have been involved in we haven't went near our insurance because the other person admitted fault. even though our insurance company know about it this has not affected our NCB.


I know it won't affect my NCB, it's when it goes down as incident and they put your insurance up next year. Also she has the same insurance company as me so they would know when the get the car reg and address etc


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

I found out about this when my insurance showed "fault" on renewal even though the other side had admitted liability and paid 100% of the costs.

After a lot of phone calls to my insurance company I finally discovered that many Insurance companies record everything as "fault" or "claim" by default until they have paperwork to show otherwise.... and that means getting written confirmation from the other insurance company that they are entirely at fault and will not be pursuing any counter-claim.

Which doesn't always happen.

What usually happens is that after some discussion, the two insurance companies agree how the repair bills are to be split - the car(s) gets repaired - the bills get paid and files get closed.

But of course it isn't the end of it, because it still shows as a claim on your file, which triggers an automatic adjustment of your NCD / premium at renewal next year.

So when it is all done and dusted, you need to get onto your insurance company and be a real PITA about this to force them to do that little bit of extra work and get written confirmation from the other insurance company that they were 100% liable and wont be persuing any counter-claim.

Then - you will find that your insurance company is happy to change it to "non-fault" and will reduce your premiums back down again.

Lets be clear about this - your insurance company is not really the slighted bit bothered about whether its "claim" or "non-claim" - they will just process the claim, close the case and adjust your NCD / premiums as necessary next year.

Your insurance company is not your friend. Its all just paperwork and files to them.


----------



## Paul04 (Jul 26, 2013)

GleemSpray said:


> I found out about this when my insurance showed "fault" on renewal even though the other side had admitted liability and paid 100% of the costs.
> 
> After a lot of phone calls to my insurance company I finally discovered that many Insurance companies record everything as "fault" or "claim" by default until they have paperwork to show otherwise.... and that means getting written confirmation from the other insurance company that they are entirely at fault and will not be pursuing any counter-claim.
> 
> ...


Thanks for this :thumb:
Makes it alot clearer


----------

